# Sago Palm Pen?



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

I had a 50+ year old sago palm. About 3 years ago it stopped producing new leaves at the top. I thought it might need a boost so I fed it and nada. The whole thing looked weird because it produced little palms all along the outside.

I decided to let her go and had one of her 3 year old babies planted in her place. My yard man dug her out. She must have weighed about 600 lbs and was over 8 foot tall. The upper portion of the palm was hollow-like and sappy. He cut her up into smaller pieces so the city could haul it away.

The bottom part where the roots are is formed like a solid, potatoey ball. The bottom part was too heavy for 3 guys to lift so they left it. My yard man came yesterday and cut that ball into 4 smaller pieces that are in my front yard.

I did a search on google and there is a guy that made a pen out of his wife's sago palm. Here's what he wrote:

"My wife had a Sago Palm that died so I cut it into a chunk. It started out as a MUCH larger blank but once it had dried out it was just enough to get a slimline blank out of! It was not woody at all and was nothing like any of the other palms. It was more like a potato when I first cut it! It did not rot like a potato would, though. I did have to use a lot of CA to stabilize it enough to turn it.

Anyway, it is not the most beautiful pen I have made but interesting never the less."

__________________
Curtis O. Seebeck

www.TurnTex.com 
MesquiteMan's Cactus Juice Stabilizing Solutions
Unique Texas Exotic Turning Blanks
___________________________________________________________

I know you guys turn lots of nice pens and such. I wanted to know if you were interested in these pieces. Like I said, they are laying in my front yard. The city guys will most likely pick them up tomorrow morning.

The tree has some sentimental value to me. It's a baby of a sago palm that my grandpa gave to my mom and dad when they first got married. The palm is next door to me and is over 61 years old. I have about 10 of her babies in my front and back yard but thought maybe one of you could turn a pen for me in exchange for these root pieces.

Let me know if you want these pieces. They are still pretty heavy and I'd like to have them picked up tonight if possible. I'd hate to haul them back from my front yard.

I live inside the 610 Loop near West University Place.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

can you take a pic?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

stabilize it to turn and it's going to be wet and a mess...lot of work involved for a so so pen


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> can you take a pic?


I'll take one after I finish making dinner. Momma's hungry. LOL


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Here are the pics:



[URgL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Ron1959/media/11F6B605-AC4F-4079-B6A4-94D454F6927F-3581-0000066C1CA5E634_zpsc98ee92e.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Hmmm... wish I knew someone that was doing some stabalizing in the near future 

If Spec doesn't snatch em up, I'll take em. I've got one of Curtis' stabilizing chambers on order and it is just about ripe for delivery... speaking of which... I need to call him.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I wasn't sure if I wanted to deal with them - looks like a mess. 

besides...I've got a PILE of spalted pecan I need to deal with and decide what to stabilize and what to throw out.


----------

